# Not too shabby



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess I needn't have worried so much about entering Piper in her first agility trial! She qualified 3 out of 4 times and if it weren't for a little chute problem, she would have qualified all 4 runs! The great thing about small trials is that classes are small. Piper got 3 blue ribbons with her green ones!

And Ruby finished her AX!!! I was hoping to finish the AXJ today too, but the bars just would not stay up in her second run. Not sure if she was hot (it is an outdoor trial) or if she just didn't care about keeping bars up (sometimes she doesn't), but it doesn't really matter since she had a gorgeous run in standard (few dogs were qualifying, too!). She got a blue ribbon for her efforts, too. 

So all in all, not too bad. Four qualifying runs, four blue ribbons. Too bad it will be September again before our next trial. Is it sad that I am scheduling our vacation based on agility trials this fall?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow that is great news. So glad you went ahead with your plans.. Congrats on a great weekend !.
I always schedule vacation around dog shows..LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow that is great! How wonderful!

The only vacations I have taken in the last five years _were_ dog shows.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what a great weekend!! Congratulations to both Piper and Ruby, and especially to you!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Congratulations, good weekend.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-great weekend!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  That is an impressive weekend!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a fantastic weekend! Sounds like Piper was certainly ready for her debut! Congrats on her first legs, on Ruby's AX and all those pretty blue ribbons!!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks all-it *was* fun! It was really weird to run a dog other than Ruby. Ruby is a super fast dog who doesn't care where I am (obviously she pays attention now, well most of the time, but she's always several obstacles ahead of me). Rear crosses are our method of choice. Piper *could* be fast if she wanted to be, but she'd rather run right with me. I suck at front crosses plus I don't think she's confident enough yet to do an obstacle without me *right there*, so when we had to do crosses it was not pretty this weekend. A lot of "go, Piper, go" and hoping she'd listen so I could get a rear cross in. Oh, well, we'll both get better once we're used to working together.


----------



## golden_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations on your passes! Did you get a video of your runs?? Would love to see them. And as a side note, most of my vacations are centered around something doggy!

I know nothing about agility, except it is fun to watch and we have some great teams here on GRF. What is a front/rear cross?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Congratulations on your passes! Did you get a video of your runs?? Would love to see them. And as a side note, most of my vacations are centered around something doggy!
> 
> I know nothing about agility, except it is fun to watch and we have some great teams here on GRF. What is a front/rear cross?



No video. I'm really bummed about not having the last AX on video since it was probably the nicest run we have EVER had. I said as much to a friend before our jumpers run and she taped that run but, well, we probably knocked down as many jumps as we left up so I don't want to see that one!

A front cross is where you are in front of the dog when you change sides. Typically you kind of pivot in front of them (facing the dog) and they end up on your other side. I'm probably not the best person to describe them since I SUCK at them (Ruby is very fast and she hates it when I crowd her). 

A rear cross is where you switch sides of the dog who is running in front of you. It usually done when the dog is doing a jump/obstacle and you are behind them in between obstacles. It has the effect of telling the dog that you are going to be turning soon (towards you).


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Piper on Sunday:



Ruby on Sunday and Saturday:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is great!! Congrats!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! I love both of the weave pole shots!


----------

